

Ask HN: free online tool for project coordination? - xxqs

We started working on a new open-source project with a group of enthusiasts, and we need some common place to discuss the product design and to record the project progress.<p>What are the best free tools available for this?<p>I tried trello.com, but there's a problem with browser compatibility, and also it's not so much transparent for this purpose.<p>The source code will be published on bitbucket or github later. At the moment we're in the conceptual design phase.
======
aymeric
<http://freedcamp.com> has come a long way. I still don't understand why they
don't charge for <http://podio.com>: it is a great quality product.

------
ltcoleman
I have been enjoying teambox. It is a simple web based project collaboration
tool. It is free as long as you only need 3 projects going. So far we haven't
gotten past the free stage, but I would have no problem paying for this
product.

~~~
xxqs
thanks a lot, will check that out

------
Santas
If you need mainly to discuss your project or track changes, please drop me an
email at hello@hushflow.com and I'll create you an account and we can get in
touch.

~~~
xxqs
thanks, but I think I stick to asana for now.

------
fady
trello: <https://trello.com>

~~~
xxqs
I actually mentioned it in OP :)

------
saiko-chriskun
asana is pretty darn awesome. I use it for everything.

~~~
xxqs
thanks, this looks promising

